
Searchcode: Source code search engine - tambourine_man
https://searchcode.com/
======
boyter
Well did not expect this to pop up again. Creator of searchcode.com here so
feel free to ask questions. However preemptively,

Why it is not 100% free software [http://www.boyter.org/2014/10/searchcode-
com-100-free-softwa...](http://www.boyter.org/2014/10/searchcode-com-100-free-
software/)

My responses to the previous discussion on HN
[http://www.boyter.org/2014/07/feedback-
loop/](http://www.boyter.org/2014/07/feedback-loop/) and the last discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7947075](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7947075)

I am currently working on an offline version you can download and run
yourself, probably going to be called searchcode server with a pricing model
similar to octopus deploy. You can register your interest here
[https://searchcode.com/product/](https://searchcode.com/product/)

Some information about how searchcode works (Django MySQL Sphinx Nginx
Celery),
[http://www.boyter.org/2014/06/searchcode/](http://www.boyter.org/2014/06/searchcode/)
and [http://www.boyter.org/2014/06/sphinx-
searchcode/](http://www.boyter.org/2014/06/sphinx-searchcode/)

You can read more about its development on my personal blog
[http://www.boyter.org/category/searchcode/](http://www.boyter.org/category/searchcode/)

Feel free to ask any questions or provide feedback.

~~~
Quanttek
Well, but couldn't you just don't offer any support? If you would publish it
on Github, you could just 'unwatch' it and maybe let the community support
itself. Of course, bug reports and contributions are nice, so you could have a
few trusted colloborateurs, who forward those few useful 'issues' to you

EDIT: I meant my comment more in the way of "Do you actually have an
obligation to support your free software?". It's understandable, that, with
open-sourcing code, you will get a lot of support load, but it will only
affect you, if you actually plan to respond to them (That's why I proposed
'unwatch'ing it. It may seem stupid, but I thought this could be a way out for
OP. Just code-dump the project, add a commit here and then, but never try to
offer support/respond to questions etc.

But even then, I'm perfectly fine with not open-sourcing it. It's still an
awesome and useful tool. Great work OP!

~~~
boyter
I am going to assume you are referring to why its not free software.

Yes I could. I can guarantee I would still get a deluge of email asking about
how to set things up. The amount I deal with from my Decoding Captcha's
article is more than I can bear.

However it is something I may do in the future. Certainly if I ever shut it
down I will release all source.

~~~
hacker_9
I can't believe the first comment here is making a problem out of it not being
free. Sadly the vocal majority of HN will berat you for not making all your
code open source and the product free; but don't think for a second they know
anything about what they're talking about. As a sole developer you have to
support yourself somehow. This project is full of high-quality features so
good job! Your effort is to be commended.

~~~
boyter
Thank you!

------
anarcat
it looks like there's a bunch of stuff out there that this doesn't find. it
seems limited to specific silos like github and so on.

the debian code search, on the other hand, has access to all software shipped
with debian: [https://codesearch.debian.net/](https://codesearch.debian.net/)

this is arguably another silo, but the diversity of software in there is also
interesting.

~~~
boyter
Yes there are a few reasons for that. Mostly cost (it runs on 2 servers) and
it can only index things that are publicly exposed. Since the majority of code
released is in github it tends to skew towards it as the main source.

It does however index the following (and more) repository locations, Github,
Bitbucket, Fedora Project, Google Code, CodePlex, Sourceforge, Tizen Project,
Google Android, Minix3, Seek Quarry, Gitorious and a collection of sources
from GNU Savannah.

Im always looking to add more, so if you know of say a github for fossil
projects (tarpit would be an excellent name for this BTW) let me know so I can
add and index them.

------
mariocesar
Nice and useful, I didn't know how many projects is using my project
[https://searchcode.com/?q=sorl.thumbnail](https://searchcode.com/?q=sorl.thumbnail)

------
sremani
This is brilliant tool. Bye Bye MSDN searching for F# samples, I have a new
home ;)

------
fiona
Really cool. Would be great if it would dedupe identical documents, since a
lot of repos are forks of other repos with minimal changes.

~~~
boyter
It actually does to an extent (its an offline process I need to run again
actually).

Have a look at this search
[https://searchcode.com/?q=jquery+mobile](https://searchcode.com/?q=jquery+mobile)
notice that after a bit next to each result the text "Show 100 matches"
appears? These are the duplicated identified by the system (limited to 100
results but all dupes should be gone).

The matching is a little fuzzy as well to try and clear out minor revisions of
the same file or simple whitespace replacements etc...

